# Carriage stop indicator



## dnp101677 (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any plans that they really liked for a carriage stop indicator? I really want something that is simple to make, yet effective enough to get the job done accurately. I have considered the Trav-A-Dial's seen here...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NIB-Vintage...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c531c8eee 

but I'd rather not spend that much money right now. I have the tools and some ideas of my own to make something and use the indicator I have. I just want to see what other people have used that works well. 

By the way, I have Logan 10" lathe.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## steamer (Feb 14, 2010)

I did this on my 12" Logan...









It's clamped to the ways and can extend about 18" which is as long as MOST parts I do......a 2" stroke indicator would be better.

It works very well.

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't offer any plans for that.
My approach is very low tech. My 9 X 20 lathe has a nice flat surface on top 
of the gear box area. A strong mag base and reliable indicator fill that need 
for me.






Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 15, 2010)

Did exactly the same as dave on my old Sabre,but it's not so easy on the Myford as the gearbox is in the way,but i do miss it so I must think of something.
Don


----------



## dnp101677 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas guys! 

Dave - it looks like you made some type of quick release for sliding the indicator back and forth. How whas that made? I like the idea of not having the move the whole unit.


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2010)

dnp101677,

It's a cotter lock with an off the shelf ball handle from MSC.

The cotter is a round shaft that intersects the 3/8 rod by approximately .09".

The cotter is installed and like a bolt first in the hole. Then the bore for the 3/8 hole is is cut which cuts a small crescent from the cotter. ....

never mind .....I'll sketch it up......... :big:


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2010)

Here it is..  It works great, though the design is ages old....

1/4 turn and it's locked and 1/4 turn and it's loose....no tools!






It's actually not that hard to make.....and worth the trouble.

Dave


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool beans Steamer. C-o-C drawing is perfect!


----------



## steamer (Feb 18, 2010)

I know....I have'nt updated to C-o-C V2.1 yet...so no color....

John would be agast..... 8)

Dave


----------

